# Where are the customers?



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

just got off the phone to footbridgemedia sounds good for 125.00/mo. but I'm going to sleep on it. 49.00/mo sounds better but I clicked on the website on the tinner post and it was way to busy for a computer dummy. 


Was a step behind. You posted when I was typing. A domain name huh? So Yahoo and go daddy are serch engines? How about SEO. Will my site be buried somewhere in cyber space? I guess I should'nt complain it sounds like the right price. I just don't want to mess with stuff I have to adjust every couple days.


----------



## remcoat (Jul 28, 2008)

> So Yahoo and go daddy are serch engines?


Yes, but they do registration as well. In the old days, there were only one or two registrars that you could use and they charged like the monopoly that they were. Today, you have lots of choices. I think
godaddy is about 6.95 a month (bought a year at a time) and Yahoo ran a special a couple of years back for $4.95 a month. I signed up for 10 years worth.

There are a lot of choices now. I even see some posted in sigs on the forum in this thread. 



> How about SEO. Will my site be buried somewhere in cyber space? I guess I should'nt complain it sounds like the right price. I just don't want to mess with stuff I have to adjust every couple days.


SEO is expensive, it either time or money, and time is money.

I'm just offering a jumping off spot. I'tll include some basic SEO on the page, but you will need to build back links to your site, etc. In the long run, you'll need and want your own hosting. This will just allow you to start getting some exposure quickly and build you website name brand.

$150 a month would be better spent on Adwords pay per click to direct people to you domain. And like I said, when your ready to move to your own hosting site, you domain and traffic will follow you.

Randy


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

OK I think I understand. I get a domain name from a search engine which I pay $ yearly. You build a website for me and your payback is that you gain SEO with hits on my website. I gain with a web site advertisement. Now the only thing is these back links to be honest the only thing I want to spend time on building are basements, bathrooms and kitchens. Playing on the computer for hours is not my cup of tea but I guess if that s what I got to do.


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

Paulie, I'll be helping a client at my house in the morning. If you want, call the 232 number and I'll try to answer your questions.


----------



## modterry (Nov 14, 2008)

Wasatch - looked at your site. A couple of questions about your navigation.
Why is "Links" No 2 vs your more important message about your company?
Also why does the size of your navigation change as you navigate through your site- old eyes have a hard time reading your site.

Just some comments that are easy to fix.

Terry


----------



## remcoat (Jul 28, 2008)

Tinner:

What stats software do you use with your hosting plan. I'm hosting with godaddy right now, but when the term is up, I'm moving because of there lousy stats (unless you want to pay extra),

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

I use Google analytics. No sense in paying for something you have free. No matter where you're hosted. As a GD reseller, I offer the exact same thing, just lower pricing ( Set by GD, believe it or not). 
I use G Webmaster Tools for site verification too.


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

I'll find out what the free website looks like in a few. I have somebody at the house now building one. ( You can call the 232 number if you want)


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

( Not a sales pitch, just hate typing! )


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

REm. You're missing all these meta tags;


<meta name=" ">
<META NAME="description" CONTENT="">
<meta name="Keywords" content=" ">


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

I would say if you are skint right now that flyers are a way better bet then a website. I used to just drive around and knock on doors of peoples who siding or roof was shredded. Took about a day to find a job each time. As far as subbing from other contractors, if I did the work I will show it. It just says I did this on a Martel Project or something of that nature. When I sub from people I also usually say I will only do it if it can go on my website or my portfolio. Some people get all butt hurt others don't.


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

When I sub from people I also usually say I will only do it if it can go on my website or my portfolio. Some people get all butt hurt others don't. :thumbup:

Same here


----------



## remcoat (Jul 28, 2008)

*OOPS, thanks*



tinner666 said:


> REm. You're missing all these meta tags;
> 
> 
> <meta name=" ">
> ...


I just recently rebuilt my site and they were in the old site. Thanks for pointing it out. I'll remedy that tonight.

Randy


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

I thank ya for the suggestions.:notworthy For now on when I sub out I'll get the agreement to post work on web page. Just worked for other people for so long it did'nt occur to me. Now all I have to do is remember a camera. Currently working on getting a webpage. 

For 90.00 does somebody else do the work-setup, upkeep, updates?


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

paulie said:


> For 90.00 does somebody else do the work-setup, upkeep, updates?


In a way. You would still have to give them info and pics on a daily or weekly, or monthly basis.

Some of that money may be going inot PPC instead of SEO. You could run your own PPC. Grumpy has many tips on that.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

look in you're email just shot ya one tinner666


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

BTW. I have picked many sites apart that have an account manager like that. (Not all are the same.) BUT some of them were getting all their leads from PPC and had no SEO, no PR, and could not exist genericly. Meaning that a search will never find them. Ask your manager what he is doing.


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

I sent you two. I understand what you mean. I hope my answer helped somewhat.


----------



## Door&WindowPlus (Apr 9, 2007)

Working my old customers for referrals. I make sure I get their emails so I don't bother them with phone calls. Send out a monthly newsletter and seems to bring in referrals.


----------

